# I know two out of three



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I know one of these bodies is Aurora and the other is Model Motoring. Does this only leave JL or AW for the pink one? Any way to know?










Thanks, Brian


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

1st gen johnny lightning pullback..
i can tell by the bumper mounting tabs.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*It's JL...*

I concur, and you can tell the dif in this JL Mustang also, with how the windshield mounts.


stirlingmoss said:


> 1st gen johnny lightning pullback..
> i can tell by the bumper mounting tabs.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone should write a book on how to tell originals from repros...


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

JL, all painted bodies. Also 804 3 digit number which was used on the Mustang convertable, 2+2 fastback & Hdtp. Why not a seperate # for each style? All multiple body style cars T-Jet & AFX used the same #.
Yes we need a reference book with all the known variations listed.
Thanks
Ian
xfaoh


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Serioulsy, I know there are many here who would not buy the book because they already have the knowledge for years in the hobby but as far as I'm concerned, I'd spend a few bucks on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

you dont need a book..you have us here to help


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1-800-get-help


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

ONLY problem in getting help here. You're AT the garage sale/flea market/show and need to make a decision right NOW. Is it real or not. That's when you need the book....

Later The hardly ever comes up for me anymore as I'm beginning to look to get rid of most of my HO stuff Rockinator


----------

